
Information Theory (video lectures) – Raymond W. Yeung - seycombi
http://www.inc.cuhk.edu.hk/InformationTheory/lectures.html
======
seycombi
Raymond W. Yeung is the author of Information Theory and Network Coding wich
is used as textbook and reference book by universities.

